# Michael's Story - The Struggle to Quit



## Hooked (20/10/20)

*PART 1/4*

AUSTRALIAN TOBACCO HARM REDUCTION ASSOCIATION

"Michael Johnsen MP is a NSW Member of Parliament who quit smoking with vaping. In Part 1 of his story he describes his decades-long struggle to quit. *(one minute)*"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (26/10/20)

*Part 2/4




Part 3/4




Part 4/4




*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Informative 2


----------

